# Trying to make something legal



## subelect (Nov 25, 2007)

I know that this is a stupid question, but I am stumped.

I changed the overhead service to a residence this week and removed the old overhead lines (about 7' off final grade; just a bit too low). One set of overhead wires fed the detached garage.

Some genius installed 2 3-way switches in the house to be able to turn on the garage light for the driveway. 
Unfortunately, he fished a single #12 THHN up thru the walls, into the soffitts and fed one overhead wire with that single conductor. Not protection for that wire at all, no neutral or grd wire, just a single wire. They stole a neutral from the garage ckt to feed the light.

Now, we put the service drop in 2" IMC down to the new meter/breaker disco and the feeder ckt for the garage (coming out of the basement) in 3/4" IMC.

The customer still wants to be able to turn on that light from inside the house using the old switches.

Is there any legal way that I can get this single wire out of the soffits, onto the roof and feed the overhead wire to the garage light?
Right now, I told the customer that there is no way I can pass inspection with that wire. I left it taped up and hidden in the soffitt.

Any ideas, or do I need to convince the customer to let me install a driveway light fed off the garage?
Rick


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Its not usable. You will have to either let this one go or do it the right way.

Maybe some type of "line carrier" device or remote control??


----------

